# 2.5t Reliability



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

So. I'm thinking about building up a 2.5t as a daily driver. What issues have people run into? I was thinking about a C2 Stage 1 setup, but I cant wrap my brain around a non-intercooled turbo setup, so I think I'd go C2 Stage 2 ...

I'm not opposed to doing a diff and clutch if I need to.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

There are a ton of daily driven 2.5T's out there! They are more than reliable and most people have really only had issues that came from installer error, or simple mix ups... However there have a select 1 people/person with major transmission issues...(autos) 
If you are going to do it.... Upgrade your clutch, flywheel and get limited slip installed...its not a requirement, but will be stronger in the long run... 

What experience do you have with forced induction though? Have you ever boosted a car? Done regular service/maintenance on your cars? if you're new to the building game, be ready for at least a few sleepless nights...whether it be sourcing that vacuum leak...searching for some stupid an-10 fitting, or waiting for that limited slip to show up at your door step while you scour the wrecking yards for that ring gear because it grenaded in your transmission!

Its kinda self abuse... Build...break...fix with better part... Break something else! Etc etc...
This can happen with anything though so I say go for it!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

read, investigate and decide for yourself if boosting is for you.

as for reliability, i think i speak with the majority... this engines are amazing, and they are strong. 

just keep the maintenance by the book... but oil changes every 5k and voilah!


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for both responses, those actually made me feel a little better about throwing boost on a 2.5!



TylerO28 said:


> What experience do you have with forced induction though? Have you ever boosted a car?



I actually have a MKii VRT with a GT40884 making a little over 500whp (full build thread in my signature) So I'm not new to building a turbo car, I was just wondering really what issues people were running into on these cars. If its just been a complete nightmare for people, then I was going to toss this idea in the trash.

As far as diff/clutch is concerned, I was hoping to do this somewhat progressively, i.e. go stage 1, drive, go stage 2, drive, install clutch/diff, drive ... over the course of the next 6mo. But if people are having transmission issues, I would just do clutch/diff straight away.

Thanks for the responses so far!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Our EL is daily driven with no problems. The only thing I could add, is to upgrade the clutch. Like said before it's not absolutely needed but it will help. :thumbup:


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

The 2.5 is a great motor capable of making good power, but I have to agree I think the tranny is the weak point.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

RaBiT2.5T said:


> The 2.5 is a great motor capable of making good power, but I have to agree I think the tranny is the weak point.


not if you have a 6spd! :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> not if you have a 6spd! :laugh:


The addition of a gear has nothing to do with the horrible differential in the box...

Its just as weak


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

hey Falmouth, are you located on the cape? if you turbo the 2.5 i absolutely would like to get together for a ride


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our EL is daily driven with no problems. The only thing I could add, is to upgrade the clutch. Like said before it's not absolutely needed but it will help. :thumbup:


what's the best clutch option to go with for a stg 2 upgrade that will keep the feel comfortable for a DD?


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

LampyB said:


> hey Falmouth, are you located on the cape? if you turbo the 2.5 i absolutely would like to get together for a ride



Sorry, Maine not Mass


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

redrbt2.5 said:


> what's the best clutch option to go with for a stg 2 upgrade that will keep the feel comfortable for a DD?


We support South Bend Clutch


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

LampyB said:


> hey Falmouth, are you located on the cape? if you turbo the 2.5 i absolutely would like to get together for a ride


Im in salem nh, my 2.5t should be all done being tuned by H20. Friggin '09 ECU GOD DAMN IT


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Still not sure about reliability. Arent the rods and pistons valves and cams pretty weak? The block and crank I know are strong. Probably new clutch, diff and cv joints as well


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

37,XXX miles on my car with the stage 2. Just under 40k on the car total. Only issues I've ever had were my own doing. 

(Burned up a turbo because I over torqued one side of the oil return fitting and it cracked) 

Still on the stock clutch/diff/transmission. 

Personally I would ditch the OEM oil cooler and pick up an aftermarket setup. (check out INA)


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

how often do you beat on it?


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

I have heard that these motors are good for around 80-100hp per cylinder on stock internals.(for how long I dont know?) I have a daily driver and if I can get around 400hp out of mine on stock internals I figure run it till it blows then worry about upgrading.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This motor can handle 450 on a good tune daily driven...it needs an intake manifold and pro.maf in order to reach that...the intake manifold is a huge cork for this motor


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> Still not sure about reliability. Arent the rods and pistons valves and cams pretty weak? The block and crank I know are strong. Probably new clutch, diff and cv joints as well


 They aren't as weak as you think. Like I was saying in my post before, we would always recommend purchasing new hardware for the motor to make it the strongest it can be for the turbo kit... but about 80% of the time when someone buys a turbo kit they have a hard time forking out another $1k - $2k on upgrading the internals.


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

Is there a company making an intake manifold yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2 still has us waiting on theirs... but more is comming, for those who can hold onto their pants


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> how often do you beat on it?


 Daily.


----------

